# Does Responsible mean Response-able?



## RamistThomist (Sep 26, 2007)

I have heard this objection to determinism before, but what are some good responses to it? In other words, if man is held to responsible for believing in Christ, he must be able to respond to Christ.

I know my answer (I Have several) but I want to see the different ways Calvinists will respond (no pun) to it.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 26, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> I have heard this objection to determinism before, but what are some good responses to it? In other words, if man is held to responsible for believing in Christ, he must be able to respond to Christ.
> 
> I know my answer (I Have several) but I want to see the different ways Calvinists will respond (no pun) to it.



If faced with the question, usually I won't let the questioner get away with it - for it is not merely that all people are responsible for believing in Christ, but all people are responsible to live without sin - and besides the fact that none can, they are already guilty on that charge. Hence, the question of being 'responsible to believe in Christ' is kind of moot. God is not beholden to his creatures to give them a way out... He doesn't owe anyone anything at all - so whether He makes SOME men able to believe on Christ for salvation, that's His purview, and not ours to question why (or why not).


----------



## Amazing Grace (Sep 27, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> I have heard this objection to determinism before, but what are some good responses to it? In other words, if man is held to responsible for believing in Christ, he must be able to respond to Christ.
> 
> I know my answer (I Have several) but I want to see the different ways Calvinists will respond (no pun) to it.



This is along the lines of Duty Faith/ Duty Repentance.

Responsibility to God does not automatically equal ability.


----------

